# Goodbye To Slacker...



## Hollywood7 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello to LiveXLive

Press Release:

In case you missed it, Slacker Radio is joining forces with LiveXLive to become the world's first and only music platform with live and recorded music delivered to you in both audio and video. Check out our new and improved features:


The same music you love
Easier access to your favorites
More personalized picks just for you
Watch tons of live festivals & events
Sleek, simplified design
New & exclusive original shows
Over the course of the next week, the new LiveXLive Powered by Slacker app will be available for download.
If you already have the Slacker app and it's set to auto update, you may now see our new logo icon on your phone.
Want to keep listening online? Please visit and bookmark the new livexlive.com website now--it's a work in progress and will be updated regularly in the months ahead.
In the meantime, Slacker.com will be sticking around for a while, so feel free to stay right here and enjoy the music!


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Oh man, you had me going there with your title. I thought someone was _finally_ announcing that Spotify would be replacing Slacker in our cars in the US too. Thanks for NOTHING!


----------



## Dechidus (Jan 2, 2019)

Dam, i really thought tesla was dropping slacker for spotify, would of been awesome.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I saw this announced last week, and I'm nothing but concerned about it.
I'm the (very rare) longstanding Slacker fan, subscribed for about 7 years. I'm concerned they are going to screw with the mix of music, kill off stations etc, with this move.
Why? Because I also suffered through the Sirius/XM merger, where I was a big fan of Sirius since its inception. The quality of the music mix went downhill, we lost some of the best stations, and the prices eventually went up too.
The only consolation is that Tesla is like 75% of Slacker's bottom line, so no way they are making any change to tick Tesla off.


----------



## theblindtree (May 1, 2018)

The only real qualms I've had with Slacker are the somewhat lacking catalog of artists they have, the algorithm they use to create stations, and...well, the way the Tesla integration is managed. None of it is bad at all, it's just not as good as it could be.

I'm guessing those rumors awhile back of Tesla looking to start their own streaming service fell through? As much as I like Spotify, my personal pick for a Tesla streaming service would be YouTube Music, if only because it opens up a wide range of possibility.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

JWardell said:


> Because I also suffered through the Sirius/XM merger, where I was a big fan of Sirius since its inception. The quality of the music mix went downhill, we lost some of the best stations, and the prices eventually went up too.


Oh man talk about something I hadn't thought about in years. This was painful. XM was AWFUL compared to Sirius. I picked up a lifetime subscription back in 2005 for $400 what a steal at today's prices. I Use it about once a year to go camping with the boom box. Sorry you had to suffer through that too 😂


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

theblindtree said:


> my personal pick for a Tesla streaming service would be YouTube Music


This is a double edge sword. I have been a Google music subscriber for a few years and love it. I've tried them all and ended up here. Rumor has it that it's being cancelled and replaced with YT Music.

For the past month I've tried to use YT Music in the car. It's downright awful. The app sucks, no podcasts, doesn't let you download offline stations.

After further research due to copyright things YT Music will never have the depth of music that Google Music has. And I can store my own oddball music within my account with Google music, you can't store any of your personal albums on YT.

I wish there was a better solution. My vote stays for Google Music.


----------

